# Reliant conversion



## Jamesdd (Sep 21, 2021)

Evening everyone

im wanting to convert a reliant robin car (not a van) into a coffee cart. Does anyone have any suggestions of items needed or where to look for specific items?

ive been working in hospitality for years and making coffee, now want to work for myself

Many Thanks James


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Jamesdd Welcome to the forum, unusual vehicle to convert. Is this a driveable conversion you wish to do, because I have never seen one...ever?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Jamesdd Is the choice of car for marketing reasons or are you just pulling our legs a bit? The simplest way to do this unless you are both skilled at all aspects is to buy a ready converted one. People tend to buy coffee from vans, because they want one, not because it is a Reliant Robin


----------



## Three Hills Coffee Co (Feb 22, 2021)

Trotters coffee

I love the idea, post a pic if you get it done.


----------

